# Picked up my first ipad today, now what



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

After finding the model I wanted was sold out pretty much everywhere, I checked the apple store online, and found out they did have them at the apple store an hour from my house.  So I ordered one, got the email for pick up, and headed out.  I was a little surprised when they brought it out, had me sign for it and said have a good day.  No bag or anything, just a box I stuffed in my purse.  

Now I'm home, and its charged, and I am staring at it wondering what to do next. Lol


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

Kindle for iPad. No doubt, my favorite app.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd poke around on itunes for some free apps so you can get a feel for what you like.

Make sure to get Flipboard! Great app.

Now would be a good time to find itunes cards at a discount. You can find them all the time for 25% off.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Start looking for Apps that you enjoy. I downloaded a bunch of news magazines, newspapers, strategic board games, Kindle, and a few others. Set up your email. Just have playing around. If you have questions, ask. 

You can add all of your music from ITunes to your device by synching the two. Use the USB cord to plug into your computer and have at it. Be careful though with what you choose to sync. I clicked on all pictures and ended up using up all 64 GBs of data. I re-synched, unclicked the all pictures option, and ITunes removed the pictures. I need to go in and make a special file for pictures for the IPad and just move those over so I have some pictures of the family, dogs, and the like to show people.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I read a lot of newspapers on mine. New York Times (requires subscription for more than top news section), Washington Post, USA Today.  Also use the NPR app a good bit (though more on my iPhone than iPad).

Also use some news aggregator apps like Flipboard, Zite, Pulse.

Goodreader is great for reading and marking up PDF documents if you have that need.

Epicurious is a cool cookbook app.

Lot's of cool games out there, and useful apps for things like Travel (Kayak), restaurant reservations (Opentable), deals (groupon, living social) and so on.

Just google best iPad apps and you can get some more suggestions.  And looking at the top charts in the app store on the iPad will show you the most downloaded free and paid apps, and that's useful for browsing as well.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> Start looking for Apps that you enjoy. I downloaded a bunch of news magazines, newspapers, strategic board games, Kindle, and a few others. Set up your email. Just have playing around. If you have questions, ask.
> 
> You can add all of your music from ITunes to your device by synching the two. Use the USB cord to plug into your computer and have at it. Be careful though with what you choose to sync. I clicked on all pictures and ended up using up all 64 GBs of data. I re-synched, unclicked the all pictures option, and ITunes removed the pictures. I need to go in and make a special file for pictures for the IPad and just move those over so I have some pictures of the family, dogs, and the like to show people.


This is my first apple product, so I don't even have itunes on my computer yet. I guess I should download it and start adding music etc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Gotcha. ITunes is an easy way to synch and move stuff between the IPad and your computer. 

The NPR app did not work for me on the IPad. Based on the reviews I saw, this is a common problem. The NPR Music App works fine.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never had any issues with the iPad NPR app on my iPad 2.  Maybe it has issues with the new iPad.  I want to see it got an update the other day that mentioned something about the new iPad.

But again, I don't use it much as it's easier to listen to things on my iPhone than my iPad and I don't really read their articles.  Mainly just stream The World and All Things Considered in the office, or make my own playlists with segments from those and other shows.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it is something to do with IOS5 (did I get that right?) There is a newsfeed App that includes the most recent 10 minute NPR update that works well.  I tend to listen to stuff while playing games or surfing the net on my IPad. My computer gets turned on about once every third day now. I like being able to lie on the couch and surf the web easily. 

I would advise looking at the Apple Care Plus. It is not cheap but it allows you to replace a broken IPad twice in 2 years for $50. The IPad cannot be disassembled but it covers cracked screens and all that type of stuff. Normally I do not buy the extended warantees but part of the reason I got the IPad was to have something easy to use when the baby comes. I figure there is a high probablity of sleep deprived Mom sitting on an IPad at some point in time. Or being distracted by baby and two dogs and dropping IPad. I just could see this expensive piece of gear having an accident or two over the next 6 months and decided that $150 (cost of warranty plus replacement) is better than $800 or so.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had iOS 5 since it launched and still haven't had any issues with the NPR app.

Weird.  Maybe uninstall and re-download if you haven't?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I did uninstall it but didn't bother re-downloading it. Based on the reviews I saw, it seemed like it wouldn't work. I'll give it another try tonight.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I've had iOS 5 since it launched and still haven't had any issues with the NPR app.


I haven't, either.

Mike


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

First, download iTunes on your computer and install it. Setup yourself an iTunes account, it'll require a credit card. Then, you can finish setting up your iPad with your iTunes store account, and also create an iCloud account. Next, setup your mail account to work with your iPad. If it doesn't seem easy, google for help on your computer and you should get some relevant tips.

Go to settings and setup your iCloud if you haven't already. Then have fun finding new apps and exploring! I like AppAdvice (a website and an app) for getting started tips.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, I have itunes, the icloud, and several apps now.  I also bought an otterbox case, and then promptly lost my ipad to my 5 year old when he discovered there was a Cars 2 app, and grandpa bought him the cars to play it with.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I did mention that Apple Care Plus seems like a great idea with a kid coming....


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I did mention that Apple Care Plus seems like a great idea with a kid coming....


It is on my list, just waiting for payday


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

For years I resisted the lure of Apple, but now I couldn't like without my iPad - got all my email, social media, music, pics and of course, ebooks all in one place and always ready
Good luck with yours!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I honestly can't imagine raising kids without iPhones and iPads. What a wonder they are with little ones!


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

Download the kindle app   Someone probably said that already.

I use my iPad for everything but games. Surfing, email, reading, some writing, banking, etc. It is a great all in one device. The kindle app is great because it ties you into amazon and its book library. iBooks is okay, but the kindle app is so much better. Mostly because you can search amazon with safari and buy books; then load the kindle app to read them.  Try finding a book in iBooks...clunky.

Also, buy a screen protector. Just gives you a level of comfort about the safety of the device.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

katy32 said:


> Ok, I have itunes, the icloud, and several apps now. I also bought an otterbox case, and then promptly lost my ipad to my 5 year old when he discovered there was a Cars 2 app, and grandpa bought him the cars to play it with.


Think I saw that at the store. I think I would be afraid to have those cars running across the iPad screen. I would be afraid of scratches. LOL.

Carol


----------

